# Update on GRRNT's Little Miracle Family



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is the original thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=58532
In May GRRNT rescued a mom, presumed dad and newborn puppy from a shelter. The male and female had been turned into the shelter and Sophia, the mom went into labor overnight, losing all but one of her puppies when they fell through an area supposed to be protected by an a/c grate. The surviving puppy was named Miracle. He was hand fed by a volunteer for the first few weeks. 
I'm happy to report Winston is adopted and with his new family. It looks like Miracle's foster family may adopt him, although I'm not 100% certain. Yesterday Sophia attended a GRRNT Meet and Greet. I got to meet her--she's as sweet as can be and very small and young. I'm going to try to attach 2 photos I took of her there. She looks sad, but she was very friendly, just a little shy. It was around 100 degrees in the shade at the event (we were under a roof balcony so no worries, and plenty of water was available for the pups). The event was a monthly Meet and Greet. Mylissyk does a wonderful job planning these events and this one was very well attended, despite the heat and humidity. Hopefully Sophie met some possible adopters yesterday--if we weren't full I'd certainly consider adopting sweet Sophie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and you can see how happy she is in the second photo.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sophia will soon have a forever home as she is so sweet. What about Miracle? Thank you for all you do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Miracle's foster parents are fairly certain he is home to stay already. 

Thanks for the kudos Anne, but I can't take credit for planning the meet n greets. We have two outstanding event coordinators who set the dates and liason with store management to secure space for us. I enjoy calling our fosters to find out who can attend with their foster dogs, but the coordinators do the planning and scheduling, without them there would be no events to attend.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What an adorable girl she is. That is a nice update to a sad story.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Thanks for the kudos Anne, but I can't take credit for planning the meet n greets. We have two outstanding event coordinators who set the dates and liason with store management to secure space for us. I enjoy calling our fosters to find out who can attend with their foster dogs, but the coordinators do the planning and scheduling, without them there would be no events to attend.


Well, you sure looked busy yesterday and you did help coordinate a ton of foster dogs being there! For the middle of July in the middle of a streak of 100 degree days, it was a very crowded event!


----------

